# is filter too strong?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 20 g tank and I have a small anglefish in it. But most of the time it stays in the pirate skull that I have as a decoration and it seems to have a problem swimming and when I feed the fish, I never see it eat, it still looks healthy, but is it just typical for anglefish to be just shy?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

get it a partner!, but I think your 20Gallon is a little overstocked just my opinion. Especially with the sharks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No its not typical for angels to be that shy and especially for it to be hiding in an ornament. He is stressed pretty bad. The angel needs a 30 gal. the balas need at minimum of 55 but would do better with a 75.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Here soon im going to be moving all of my tetras to another tank leaving just my sharks and the angel until I can get my 75 gal in a month


----------

